# want to purchase external HDD with 1 TB storage



## rickenjus (Mar 16, 2014)

Guys I want to purchase a external HDD with 1 TB storage. I don't know much about computer hardware. I have a pc with dual core cpu  , nowadays its making too much noise and has become slow(which I don't intend to upgrade, as I will be purchasing a laptop in few months). Will it effect to a much extent the read/write speed from HDD to pc and vice versa. Also what are the odds that there can be compatibility issues b/w pc and hdd or its hdd acts like any other usb  device. ??

Can spend upto 4.5k.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2014)

Budget?
If around 4k get this WD My Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks

- - - Updated - - -

Can I install windows 8 in it and create partitions. ??


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 16, 2014)

Get either WD Elements 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com 
or 
WD My Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com

Yes, you can create parttions too.


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 16, 2014)

Ordered WD My Passport Ultra .. thank you all..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2014)

Anytime  
We are here to help


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 17, 2014)

Great! Enjoy your shopping. 
Even I ordered it 2 weeks back.


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 19, 2014)

guys I recevied HDD today, getting around 25 MB/s write speed while copying file pc to HDD . 

I have a query.. I tried to plug hdd into my moto g using otg cable, but I am getting a msg that usb storage if blank, and asking me to format it. 
Does it require a format in ntsf/fat to be able to recognized.. ?


----------

